# Rex Carr training ponds??



## phillip1119 (Sep 6, 2011)

I've seen several state that their facilities "were designed by" or "are an exact replica" of Rex Carr's personal grounds. Just curious what the design entails. Anyone have any info or pictures? More curious then anything else...


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

For some reason I'm struggling to get the link to post, but I'll try again. Okay, no luck. Go to this page and scroll down to the middle. You can't miss it.

http://www.rushcreekpress.com/photosdiagrams.html

Evan


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

I have the diagrams that Bill Schrader (giving to Bill by Mr Carr)let me use to copy. They are crazy how everything is detailed, I mean everything! We are building the Soupy pond this Fall. 

Lyle


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Lyle Steinman said:


> I have the diagrams that Bill Schrader (giving to Bill by Mr Carr)let me use to copy. They are crazy how everything is detailed, I mean everything! We are building the Soupy pond this Fall.
> 
> Lyle


Soupy's Pond was built after Super Chief won his first National. Auggie Belmont gave Rex a 6 wheeled amphibious vehicle but Rex told Auggie he would rather have a new training pond. Rex designed and laid out the pond which was built with a bulldozer in minimum time. Soupy's Pond was Judy's favorite, lots of places to throw from point to point or point to island. Some great dogs were trained there.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Nice little project for someone with water rich property and a few million to spend!-Paul


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

It's important to note that CL2 was not a single pond or lake, but rather a series of ponds connected by locks. He could drain any one of them to clean things up, or to alter them. Refilling was made easy by having located the water directly downhill from an irrigated dairy farm pasture, so he got all the run-off. Smart guy!










Evan


----------



## GG (Jan 29, 2006)

Rex's innovatiave ideas were also evident in the pond he designed for Ken Cory on his property near Sacramento. Although, this pond was withing five miles of the original Reibar kennels and we trained there on a daily basis, i have no pictures of that pond. Was wondering if anyone a little more creative than myself perhaps would have one. if so, please post it on the site.
GG


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

David Crow who was also one of Rex's clients had his engineers try and recreate CL2 at his property in Louisiana


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...scalon-Shuffle&p=475890&viewfull=1#post475890

http://pokennels.com/cl2-technical-water/

/Paul


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> David Crow who was also one of Rex's clients had his engineers try and recreate CL2 at his property in Louisiana


I'm relatively certain the Crows never had dogs with Rex, John Honore was their trainer. Their property in Shreveport was nice but nothing like CL-2. Farmer recreated the ponds at his place in Huntsville (sold several years ago when he moved to Anderson) using aerial photographs as a blueprint. Scott Carruth used Farmer's plans to build the ponds at Pin Oak in Ravenna TX.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

EdA said:


> I'm relatively certain the Crows never had dogs with Rex, John Honore was their trainer. Their property in Shreveport was nice but nothing like CL-2. Farmer recreated the ponds at his place in Huntsville (sold several years ago when he moved to Anderson) using aerial photographs as a blueprint. Scott Carruth used Farmer's plans to build the ponds at Pin Oak in Ravenna TX.


 I am just going off what Mr Crow told Clint and I...he was always nice to me , but never did get an invite to the Shreveport property , he and Clint had a very unique friendship, he always seemed to take an interest in Clint and obviously when he offered to buy Judge...


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> I am just going off what Mr Crow told Clint and I...he was always nice to me , but never did get an invite to the Shreveport property , he and Clint had a very unique friendship, he always seemed to take an interest in Clint and obviously when he offered to buy Judge...


Then he undoubtedly had dogs with Rex but that predated me and my knowledge of their dogs.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Does anyone know what became of the Shreveport property?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Charles C. said:


> Does anyone know what became of the Shreveport property?


Dave and Sissy Stone ran a boarding kennel there for a number of years but I believe the property was sold years ago. It is in an industrial area on the west side of town south of IH 20.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

EdA said:


> Dave and Sissy Stone ran a boarding kennel there for a number of years but I believe the property was sold years ago. It is in an industrial area on the west side of town south of IH 20.


I'm in the Shreveport/Bossier club and never heard anyone mention it. It must have been filled in or otherwise eliminated. I would assume we would be trying to get access if it still existed.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Charles C. said:


> I'm in the Shreveport/Bossier club and never heard anyone mention it. It must have been filled in or otherwise eliminated. I would assume we would be trying to get access if it still existed.


I would expect that the ponds have either been filled in or would be so overgrown with trees as to be unusuable for dog training.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Charles, I think I found the ponds Dr Ed mentioned. You guys in _Shreveport don't know about them? S_till looks usable for training but may need some work.
.
.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Were there any manuals made showing diagrams of how Rex used CL2. I've heard stories a new line was set every 9 steps. Sure would like to gain insight on how the master used his great waterways.


----------



## Dos Patos (Oct 15, 2012)

Evan said:


> It's important to note that CL2 was not a single pond or lake, but rather a series of ponds connected by locks. He could drain any one of them to clean things up, or to alter them. Refilling was made easy by having located the water directly downhill from an irrigated dairy farm pasture, so he got all the run-off. Smart guy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!That is a pond!


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Can someone post the address of Rex's water (so I can see it on Google Earth), please?


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

Dos Patos said:


> WOW!That is a pond!


Actually it's a series of ponds joined by locks. That way he could periodically change or revise the structure of any one pond withou affecting the others. 

Evan


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

This could go in that "You're a dog trainer if" thread...

You're a dog trainer if...a picture of CL2 gives you a woodie(or moist)...


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Evan said:


> Actually it's a series of ponds joined by locks. That way he could periodically change or revise the structure of any one pond withou affecting the others.
> 
> Evan


Rex had a small old Ford 2 wheel drive tractor and a small scraper, he endlessly worked on the ponds after training, periodically he would drain one and change structures, it was both his passion and I think relaxation. When Soupy (NFC-NAFC Super Chief) won his first National Auggie Belmont gave Rex a 6 wheeled amphibious vehicle. Rex told Auggie he would rather have a new pond so Rex laid out the pond and a bulldozer guy built Soupy's Pond in one day.


----------



## phillip1119 (Sep 6, 2011)

Is Soupy's pond part of CL2 or separate?


----------



## Willie Alderson (Jan 26, 2011)

I wish I had access to a 1/3 of that type of pond!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

phillip1119 said:


> Is Soupy's pond part of CL2 or separate?


Soupy's pond is one of the middle ponds if my memory is accurate, it's basic design was a series of intersecting channels which were the width of a D8 or D9 dozer blade as I recall hence the rapidity with which it was built


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

David Crowe used Joe Schomer as a pro. At a National Championship stake Joe picked up one of David's dogs and I heard John Honore in his broken English say "Joe just bit Santa Clause in the ass!" Later David pulled his dogs from Joe and then used John Honore.


----------



## Mark L (Mar 22, 2010)

Mark


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Found an old thread with a pic of Billy's Place (CL-2). 

Post #40

http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...r-and-the-Escalon-Shuffle/page4&highlight=Cl2


----------



## pheasantlab (Nov 3, 2011)

http://goo.gl/maps/ektWR


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks pheasant lab!


----------

